# Please Suggest 27" IPS Monitor (Budget 20k) (Full HD)



## Yugal Hinduja (May 28, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I need an IPS Panel type LED Monitor. It should be Full HD, IPS monitor. I want colour accuracy, a vibrant display.
I have a Sapphire R9 270X Vapour X 2GB OC GPU. I want to fully utilize the power of this GPU. 
Please suggest me the best option.

P.S. How is this Monitor *www.theitdepot.com/details-AOC+27inch+IPS+LED+Monitor+(I2769VM)_C7P19830.html


----------



## ithehappy (May 28, 2014)

Not good. [STRIKE]What's you budget?[/STRIKE]

Damn didn't notice you mentioned in the title. For 20k getting a very good 27" IPS panel is kinda tough, but try to look at this, *www.primeabgb.com/asus-vx279h-27-inch-ah-ips-led-monitor.html

I personally will not get 27" at 1080p, just too low PPI. At 27" you should aim at 1440p.


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (May 28, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Not good. [STRIKE]What's you budget?[/STRIKE]
> 
> Damn didn't notice you mentioned in the title. For 20k getting a very good 27" IPS panel is kinda tough, but try to look at this, *www.primeabgb.com/asus-vx279h-27-inch-ah-ips-led-monitor.html
> 
> I personally will not get 27" at 1080p, just too low PPI. At 27" you should aim at 1440p.



So, what do you think i should look for? 
1) 22~25" 1440p Monitor (max budget 20k)
OR 
2) 27" 1080p (max budget 20k)


----------



## ithehappy (May 28, 2014)

At what distance do you sit from your monitor? Standard like 2 feet or more? Mention a figure.


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Please Suggest 27&quot; IPS Monitor (Budget 20k) (Full HD)*



whatthefrak said:


> At what distance do you sit from your monitor? Standard like 2 feet or more? Mention a figure.



Standard 2 feets. It's for gaming system. My first priority is gaming.
I may use it as TV later on (will directly connect set top box to display). Distance if I use it as TV would be 2 meters. But for TV the max resolution I can get from DTH service providers is 1080p. So I expect atleast 1080p monitor (although my preference would be 1440p, if my budget allows)

- - - Updated - - -

Please consider the fact that I have Sapphire R9 270X Vapor 2GB OC GPU.
Is this card suitable for 1440p??


----------



## Nerevarine (May 29, 2014)

Not at all, R9 270X will barely pull off ultra on 1080p, 1440p is pushing it
Medium settings will be fine but then again, why would you purchase a 1440p monitor just to play on medium settings


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (May 29, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Not at all, R9 270X will barely pull off ultra on 1080p, 1440p is pushing it
> Medium settings will be fine but then again, why would you purchase a 1440p monitor just to play on medium settings



So, please suggest me a best 1080p display under 20k (distance: standard 2 feets).


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 29, 2014)

Yugal Hinduja said:


> So, please suggest me a best 1080p display under 20k (distance: standard 2 feets).



BenQ 27" LED GW2760HS -20,300. (theitdepot.com)


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (May 29, 2014)

bavusani said:


> BenQ 27" LED GW2760HS -20,300. (theitdepot.com)



At a similar price i can get an AH-IPS panel example HP Pavilion 27FI, AOC 27" etc. 
The display you suggested is VA type. Is this panel better than those entry level IPS in terms of colour reproduction and accuracy?


----------



## rajnusker (May 31, 2014)

Look at Korean displays.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Please Suggest 27&quot; IPS Monitor (Budget 20k) (Full HD)*



Yugal Hinduja said:


> At a similar price i can get an AH-IPS panel example HP Pavilion 27FI, AOC 27" etc.
> The display you suggested is VA type. Is this panel better than those entry level IPS in terms of colour reproduction and accuracy?


No, I don't believe VA panels are better than IPS for colour accuracy. However I like VA panel more than anything else, cause it gives a decent amount of colour accuracy (and with calibration very good) and the contrast ratio is WAY better than entry level IPS. As I said before as long as you are not into professional photo editing thingy, VA is way more than enough, even TN is okay.

- - - Updated - - -



rajnusker said:


> Look at Korean displays.


And suffer a miserable life?


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 1, 2014)

^Why would life be miserable? They offer a good value for money.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 2, 2014)

AOC I2769VM 27 Inch IPS Monitor - Buy Online @ Rs.18483/- | Snapdeal.com

Your best bet. A great monitor with excellent gamut and contrast. Other option should be that HP Fi.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 2, 2014)

Why go for a 1080p 27 inch monitor ? The Pixel density will be terrible


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 3, 2014)

He is gonna use it for gaming , it fine for gaming. I'm using a 46 inch 1080p for gaming and that's fine too. Its the size that matters over pixel density. Had it been photo editing for Nat Geo I would have asked him to go the NEC route.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Please Suggest 27&quot; IPS Monitor (Budget 20k) (Full HD)*

ASUS PA248Q 24inch IPS panel monitor.

- - - Updated - - -



Yugal Hinduja said:


> I may use it as TV later on (will directly connect set top box to display)
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ?



Can you tell me how to do that . I too have a 24inch monitor with HDMI and DISH HD STB . Is it direct connection from STB to monitor or need tuner ?


----------

